# can't login to twitter based apps



## joerizk (May 5, 2015)

Hi, I can't seem to login to meerkat or periscope. They both use twitter to login and i get an error message when i try to login to periscope which says "sorry we've encountered a loading error please try again" and with meerkat it keeps trying to load. I can log into twitter normally.


----------

